# Unicab



## sertanksalot (Jun 26, 2019)

Sounds great.  I assembled this as an always-on pedal.  I had to economize on the control labeling (e.g., think of a 4 letter word for "punch"), due to real estate constraints.  The artwork has that DIY look for sure.    








						IMG-20190626-203538
					

Image IMG-20190626-203538 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co
				











						IMG-20190626-203718
					

Image IMG-20190626-203718 hosted in ImgBB




					ibb.co


----------



## Funnel (Jun 27, 2019)

looks great! I like the finish


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Jun 28, 2019)

Pretty. On all the time....


----------



## Devoureddeth (Jun 28, 2019)

Are you using it like a preamp?


----------



## sertanksalot (Jun 28, 2019)

I will be using it for recording guitar direct, as an alternative (or in addition to) to micing an amp.  It will be last in the chain before the audio interface.  So for me, it is not really an effect pedal, it is a recording module.  Prior to this i had an old digital multi effect unit with preset amp simulators.

Can also be used for playing into headphones assuming some kind of headphone amp.


----------



## Bravin Neff (Sep 20, 2019)

sertanksalot said:


> Sounds great.  I assembled this as an always-on pedal.  I had to economize on the control labeling (e.g., think of a 4 letter word for "punch"), due to real estate constraints.  The artwork has that DIY look for sure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Could you tell me what kind of capacitors those are (the orange ones)? I am asking because I am still wrapping my head around the various kinds that exist. I just built a Unicab with all box film style caps, because I just read on the internet that they are cool (LOL), and I am curious about what is behind your cap choice. Thank you.

Bravin

P.S the graphics look fantastic.


----------



## CanadianDave (Sep 20, 2019)

Cool build. I dig the lo-fi look


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 21, 2019)

Bravin Neff said:


> Could you tell me what kind of capacitors those are (the orange ones)? I am asking because I am still wrapping my head around the various kinds that exist. I just built a Unicab with all box film style caps, because I just read on the internet that they are cool (LOL), and I am curious about what is behind your cap choice. Thank you.
> 
> Bravin
> 
> P.S the graphics look fantastic.




Those are film caps too, just epoxy dipped as opposed to box type construction. They do the same thing.


----------



## sertanksalot (Sep 21, 2019)

Yes, these are the "orange drop" style capacitors, those are the ones I sourced, since I am familiar with them.  I have used the same style on tube amp projects.  As you can see, they need a little more room, so they look a little physically oversize.  I realize these are less aesthetic than the box type caps.  The sound is good though.


----------



## Barry (Sep 22, 2019)

Looks great, love the graphics


----------



## Aper (Dec 17, 2019)

Hello guys, I have a question about the Unicab: I just assembled the kit from Musikding, it works quite fine, but I thought the Hi-knob would work as an LPF, instead it seems to work like a normal high-eq-knob. Is it supossed to work that way?


----------



## phi1 (Dec 17, 2019)

It’s based on the DSM Omnicab Sim (i can’t confirm if it’s the exact identical circuit, but it should at least be very close).

as such the manual for the omnicab sim is helpful for understanding the controls. See bottom of *this page*.


----------



## sertanksalot (Dec 17, 2019)

DSM Noisemaker OmniCabSim Deluxe : knobs and frequency response
					

Hey, I got my OCSD cabinet simulator a few days ago (fantastic little unit, I love it :hyper:), and I wanted to study how the knobs affect the signal....




					www.talkbass.com


----------



## BurntFingers (Dec 17, 2019)

Is it not possible to recreate all the options available in the dsm pedal? Headphone out, xlr out, aux input etc.


----------



## phi1 (Dec 17, 2019)

*Here* is a beautiful post by @p_wats where he added an XLR output.


----------



## p_wats (Dec 17, 2019)

phi1 said:


> *Here* is a beautiful post by @p_wats where he added an XLR output.



Thanks for the shout, phi1!


----------

